# TH marine prop nut



## floridascuba (Mar 15, 2012)

I am curious too.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

not today.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> So, anyone using these? $46 bucks for a fancy anodized aluminum prop nut seems a little steep... Not concerned about the looks, but more functionality.. Do these really reduce vibration, dissipate heat, make battery last longer as claimed? If it's a "cool" factor, I can see $25


Balanced machining and conical shape - would, in theory, reduce vibration. 
Larger surface area - would, in theory, dissipate heat through the prop shaft quicker. 
Cooler motor and more efficient rotation - would, in theory, increase mechanical efficiently and in turn increase battery life.

Would I buy it? Nope. I bet the benefits are barely noticeable. I could be completely wrong though.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Balanced machining and conical shape - would, in theory, reduce vibration.
> Larger surface area - would, in theory, dissipate heat through the prop shaft quicker.
> Cooler motor and more efficient rotation - would, in theory, increase mechanical efficiently and in turn increase battery life.
> 
> Would I buy it? Nope. I bet the benefits are barely noticeable. I could be completely wrong though.


Think I will try one on my smaller skiff (55minny)as it vibrates more than the other.(80lb. Minny) . And see if it is a magical potion... Of course I will use some snake oil to slide it on too!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd think long and hard before using anything to secure your prop other than what the manufacturer meant to be used..... but some folks have money to burn I guess.


----------



## Ant_Legal_Hookers (Aug 16, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> I'd think long and hard before using anything to secure your prop other than what the manufacturer meant to be used..... but some folks have money to burn I guess.


Spend it on myself or the ex wife? Hmm? " I'll take 6 of those prop nuts! " lol


----------



## snooks2005 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ant_Legal_Hookers said:


> Spend it on myself or the ex wife? Hmm? " I'll take 6 of those prop nuts! " lol


----------

